

Intel iAPX 432: The Architecture That Could Have Replaced x86 - mrb
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IAPX_432

======
drallison
This Wikipedia article contains significant historical errors. The 432 was to
replace the 8080. The x86 was designed to fill the need for a 16-bit processor
when it became obvious that the 432 had problems, performance among them.

